# Smoke fluid again



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I received my coal burning smelling smoke fluid today. If the smell coming from an engine is anything like the bottle contents smells, it will indeed smell like real burning steam engine coal. Trouble is, if I like it and want more, there was a note in the package stating that the seller/manufacturer was having trouble getting bottles due to the fact that that size bottle was being bought up by hand sanitizer makers and was in short supply. I knew I should have bought two bottles. I have a full day tomorrow but hope to get things done and have time to try that smoke fluid out. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I buy my smoke fluid in 8oz glass bottles, it lasts close to a year. I don't know about "real burning steam." I will stay with the original cedar scent.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

To truly experience the new scent, it works best to put a neutralizing agent in your smoke unit for 24 hours first to rid it of the past scents. JT's Mega Steam sells a neutralizer for this purpose.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am partial to the original American Flyer scent too Tom but I just had to try this real burning coal smell fluid. So far I haven't had time try it out. Too much Christmas activity. Thanks for the tip Chuck7612. I saw that neutralizing agent but didn't really think I would need it. Live and learn. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

With the neutralizing agent you can try out different scents and still come back to the original Gilbert replica scent.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Makes since Tom. Now I wish I had bought both in the beginning. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't even ask how many times I have placed an order and then wished I had ordered something else.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes my experience too mopac. For a guy(me) that always says too much is not enough, I still don't always follow my own motto. Slow learner?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

When I decide to do something I am always in a hurry. That is why I placed three separate parts orders with American Models rather than just one. I have just learned to accept it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This could be an illness we all have. LOL, the only hope of a cure is to buy more. Which reminds me I still have not
ordered some smoke fluid. I would like 2 bottles of 8 oz.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

My last order to Portlines was done in two orders a week apart. I got them both at the same time. I don't mind the savings on the shipping but knowing Doug's shipping time, I wanted the first order so I could get started on the project I had ordered the parts for. I was willing to wait for the other order. Apparently Doug must have seen both my orders and combined the two. This is not a complaint on Doug. I just thought it was kind of curious. I have split orders before as Tom describes because I was in a hurry as well. At least I got what I needed.
I still got to get that neutralizing agent. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I finally ordered some smoke fluid. 2 bottles of JT's Mega Steam. One bottle is Original Cedar and one is Coal Fired Steamer. Had to try it. All I have for tonight is Lionel premium Unscented. My older engines will still have some scent in them.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac I think you will like that Coal Fired Steamer. I've only ran it once and it was in a rebuilt smoke unit I just finished so there was no need for the neutralizing fluid even though I did have some cedar scent in the wick to prime it. It didn't seem to matter although the coal burning smell took a little time to get to be a stronger scent after I finished filling the smoke unit with 20 drops of the coal burning scent which had to mix with the cedar primed wick. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

How is their Original Cedar compared to SuperSmoke? Are you using it in a Gilbert engine or a new fan driven smoke unit engine?


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Even though I still lean toward the original cedar, the JT's Mega Steam coal steamer smell is much like the real thing. I'm not sure about the lingering smell though. Not offensive but doesn't dissipate like the cedar. I am in my basement without any outside ventilation which probably adds to the lingering smell. If it weren't 17 degrees out I would have opened a window. I didn't use Super Smoke. 
I suppose If I'm being honest, I enjoy the steam smell since it reminds me of my early kid years when we would pass the GM&O rail yard coming into town from the farm and there were a number of steam engines fired up and waiting along with RS1's.

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been reading various posts about smoke fluid. When you change scents it may take 3 or 4 fillings to get the new scent. I also read to shake the bottle before using, parts of it settles. And that fluid gets old. LOL, so use alot of it. I read some good reviews on Mega Steam fluid. They said it smokes alot and dissipates quickly, will not fill the room up. I don't know that Kenny would agree with that. I just ordered yesterday so it will be awhile before I get mine. I think I bought mine right from JT. I hear he is a super guy.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The better approach might be to dedicate several engines to the real steam coal scent and others to the original Cedar. Then no switching is required.


----------

